
OpenOffice could shutter due to lack of volunteer developers - rtcoms
https://www.engadget.com/2016/09/04/openoffice-retirement-plan/
======
okket
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12411747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12411747)

------
Tergmap
It is "Apache OpenOffice", not plain OpenOffice.

I hope they are honest enough to hand over the assets to the Document
Foundation.

